# 2016 S works tarmac frame help!!



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just built this frame up and im trying to get the Pantone of the yellow on this frame. I need to get it to enve so they can print me custom wheel decals to match. I called specialized and they had no idea how to even get this for me (weird). Anyone have any idea how to get the exact yellow match or how i can try to get even close? 

Thank you,


----------



## gstenger (Jun 25, 2007)

Just a guess, but assuming the saddle matches the paint, maybe you could take the saddle to a Home Depot or Lowes paint counter and have them do a match up for you?


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

saleenboy818 said:


> I just built this frame up and im trying to get the Pantone of the yellow on this frame. I need to get it to enve so they can print me custom wheel decals to match. I called specialized and they had no idea how to even get this for me (weird). Anyone have any idea how to get the exact yellow match or how i can try to get even close?
> 
> Thank you,
> View attachment 315709


There is no exact pantone match as it was a custom color created to be as close to neon as possible but without fading. If you want something to match I would suggest a Cast Neon Yellow vinyl would do the trick. It will be a little brighter than the frame but close enough for government work.

-Ron


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Sherwin Williams makes a phone app called "Color Snap".

You take a pic & the app will match to one of the 100s of Sherwin Williams paint colors -- but it's not a real Pantone color.

But with a Sherwin Williams paint card in hand, it might at least provide a reference for your wheel decals.


----------

